# putting stuff over head



## GossipGirly

does anyone else's LO have an obsession with putting clothing/blankets anything they can get their hands on over their heads, covering their eyes and then walking around the room?? Strange child.....


----------



## buddyIV

:haha: Lol! Totally! It's so funny when they do it isn't it!? My LO loves to put anything over his head, bibs, blankets, coats, scarves...anything (except a flipping hat!) and then he crouches down on the ground until we ask where he is, at which point he springs up with a massive grin. He's even taken to sticking his head down between the cushions on the sofa!


----------



## GossipGirly

lol its not even peek a boo though, we play that. She just walks around with things over her head and is going to have an accident one of these days.


----------



## shortie1990

Haha yes :haha: also likes putting boxes on his head ", and bowls! We were sat on the sofa watching cbeebies through a hole in a box the other day :haha:


----------



## minnie83

Yep my LO does this too. She picks random stuff up, calls it a hat and puts it on her head! :wacko:


----------



## fluffpuffin

minnie83 said:


> Yep my LO does this too. She picks random stuff up, calls it a hat and puts it on her head! :wacko:

lol, Isla does the exact same thing. she also puts things on my head to wear as a hat.


----------



## Cat lady

Thomas wont wear hats but loves walking around with a muslin or tea towel completely over his head! He laughs so much, especially when he bumps into things!
Strange boy!
xxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Yep.

Blankets. Duvets. A blue plastic bin that she found when we moved.. She loves that (don't worry it's never been used lol). My dressing gown, she actually makes me take it off to do it.. She thinks it's hilarious though.

I must admit it is cute but she runs like she can see where she's going :wacko:.. She really will hurt herself one of these days!


----------



## NuKe

yep. its led to a couple of "incidents" :haha: she also has a thing for wearing things like scarves :dohh:


----------



## xprincessx

Callum HATES anything on his head...even hats...which isn't good now it's the winter :wacko:


----------



## xprincessx

Actually now I think about it, he has ALWAYS hated anything on his head. When I was in labour during every single examination his heart rate would drop and even now if I stroke his head he gets moody...some things never change eh?


----------



## chelle7

Yes my lo too! She also often pulls underwear out of the laundry basket or washing machine and puts them on her head!


----------



## Bexivillian

Yes! Indie goes through my underwear draws and put my bras and knickers over her head and runs around! Strange.... :haha:


----------



## Baby France

Aww...DD does it to play boo!

And DS does it to be a ghost!

Trying to get hats on her though is a complete no go :nope:


----------



## Bartness

Jaxon, will pull pajamas (always pajamas) out of the laundry basket and walk around the house with them over his head. He'll walk into walls and laugh and keep doing it. It keeps him occupied for HOURS on end.


----------



## hivechild

Yep. I'm actually surprised at how well he navigates with a blanket completely over his head!


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Yes!! Rhys runs about biting on a bowl while the rest of it covers his face and there's no way he can see but he finds it hilarious. I chase about after him telling him to be careful - I'd love to take a peek inside his head :-D !! xx


----------

